# dojos in Melbourne?



## WIIGII (Nov 9, 2006)

hi, i currently do Shotokan here in Melbourne. been doing it for 4 years now and it wasnt what i expected...quite dissapointing actually. bored and sick of it, im now looking for a new dojo of preferably a different style. was thinking of either aikido, jujitsu, ninjutsu or taekwondo (last resort)

was wondering if anyone knew any good dojos that taught these styles, or any other style that's pretty spiffy. i really want one with weapons training. thanks alot. oh and i heard about the kevin hawthorne ninjas schools here in melbourne, but duno much about them. Could anyone give some info about them too? thanks a bunch


----------



## Keikai (Nov 9, 2006)

I can recomend 3 ju jutsu practioners who teach in Melbourne

Sensei John Beckman 7th Dan
Sensei Anthony Flask 
Sensei Howard Quick 5th Dan 93692741

You can contact them through the Australian Ju Jitsu Asscoiation website at www.ajja.org

Howard Quick also teaches and is the Australian head of Shinkendo which is a sword style.

All 3 are very good practioners and really nice guys.


Greg Palmer

Tsutsumi Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------



## still learning (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello, Try looking for a JUDO school.  There is alot more to this art.  Very practical.

Besides learning falls and throws...they have chokes,grapplings,locks, and strikes.  

One the arts that is very real, and the throw and locks, falls are for reals!

If you never experiances JUDO!  I would suggest you try it for a month or two...then you will understand how effective this art is on the streets.

....Have been learning (white belt here) Judo for a few months now....love it and I have been training in Kempo for over 10 years now.....Judo is COOL art to learn!!!! ...........Aloha


----------



## thetruth (Nov 10, 2006)

WIIGII said:


> hi, i currently do Shotokan here in Melbourne. been doing it for 4 years now and it wasnt what i expected...quite dissapointing actually. bored and sick of it, im now looking for a new dojo of preferably a different style. was thinking of either aikido, jujitsu, ninjutsu or taekwondo (last resort)
> 
> was wondering if anyone knew any good dojos that taught these styles, or any other style that's pretty spiffy. i really want one with weapons training. thanks alot. oh and i heard about the kevin hawthorne ninjas schools here in melbourne, but duno much about them. Could anyone give some info about them too? thanks a bunch



Kevin Hawthorne schools are not the most well respected schools in Melbourne. They have schools advertised in the back of blitz magazine. There are definitely better ninjitsu schools in Melbourne.  Where in Melbourne are you and how far are you willing to travel?

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## WIIGII (Nov 11, 2006)

thetruth said:


> Kevin Hawthorne schools are not the most well respected schools in Melbourne. They have schools advertised in the back of blitz magazine. There are definitely better ninjitsu schools in Melbourne. Where in Melbourne are you and how far are you willing to travel?
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
thanks, ill looks into those Jujutsu instructors.

i live in Mt Waverley in Melbourne, and would prefer a dojo relatively close by. At least in 30-45min driving distance away. I live near the train station though so i can practically get anywhere by myself. I told my parents about my decision to choose a new style and they suggested i look at a place called "Sendai Karate" near our house.


----------



## WIIGII (Nov 11, 2006)

just another question, i just found this site http://www.schoolofmartialarts.com.au/kobudo.html

this dojo sounds and looks alright. the style is practically the same as Shotokan by the sound of its, plus most of the Kata names look familiar, but it does weapons training too. Does anyone know much about this dojo/style? 

I also looked up yellow pages and found "Field Aikido" and checked out their website, www.martial.com.au, but it's down, so does anyone have any info about Field Aikido either? 

Thanks again.


----------



## El_Seepo (Nov 13, 2006)

If you want to try Brazilian Jiujitsu, I can recommend Pete DeBeen, who teaches in the St. Kilda Beach area. I spent a fortnight training at his studio when I was visiting Melbourne last year. Great people, relaxed atmosphere, and Pete's a great instructor.

http://www.peterdebeen.com/gracie-jiu-jitsu.html

Melbourne's a great city. I wish I was back there.


----------



## WIIGII (Dec 2, 2006)

hi again guys. tried a few Aikido places and was mildly impressed, but im really looking for a style that focuses on weapons alot. was wondering if any of you could recommend any. i heard jujitsu does lots of weapons, but cant find any jujitsu dojos.

thanks


----------



## MilesElliott (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey do you know of any good ninjitsu places in melbourne?


----------

